# Fish Jerky?



## smokinmad (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok. Ya'll......would like to make some fish jerky....Any ideas...Anyone made any?....

SmokinMad


----------



## cmayna (Sep 27, 2013)

Hmmmmmm.......I know this guy

What type of fish ya' thinking of smoking?

Here's a couple pics of some Salmon I jerkied recently.  Going to do a bunch more this weekend.


Being brined




















Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## smokinmad (Sep 28, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Hmmmmmm.......I know this guy
> 
> What type of fish ya' thinking of smoking?
> 
> ...


Cmayna.......Boy says he'll take a bag....Says THAT LOOKS AMAZING......Here in da midwest, he catches bass, cats and gills, but works in a grocery store and says he might be able to get some salmon at cost.....I agree.. taht looks Mighty Tasty

SmokinMad


----------



## bkleinsmid (Sep 28, 2013)

I have made salmon and tuna jerky.........both turned out very good.

Brad


----------



## ernurse28 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey cmayna what's your recipe and smoking times for this fish jerky? It looks great!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 8, 2013)

Dry brine of dark brown sugar and non iodized salt.

Brine for 3-4 hours

air dry under a fan for 2 hours

Smoke around 140-150 for 2 hours

Dehydrate for 4.5-6 hours depending on thickness.


----------



## ernurse28 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## marteenhook (Oct 10, 2013)

Once I made salmon jerky and it's taste very yummy...


----------



## ernurse28 (Nov 8, 2013)

Cmayna what are the amounts of brown sugar & salt do you add and how much liquids? You use water? I thinking about trying this out after this falls salmon run we had. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## cmayna (Nov 9, 2013)

ERNurse28 said:


> Cmayna what are the amounts of brown sugar & salt do you add and how much liquids? You use water? I thinking about trying this out after this falls salmon run we had. Thanks for the help in advance!


No liquids.  Dry brine using 1/4 ratio of (non iodized salt / brown sugar)


----------



## ernurse28 (Nov 9, 2013)

So just to clarify so I don't ruin a batch. Are you doing 1/4c brown sugar and 1/4c non iodized salt per pound of fish jerky?


----------



## cmayna (Nov 9, 2013)

No. What I listed previously is a ratio.    Meaning for instance 1 cup of salt over 4 cups of sugar  =  (1/4).  For instance today I did 6# of salmon into Nuggets using the same ratio.  I doubled the dry brine recipe (2 cups salt over 8 cups of sugar), with the idea that I might have extra dry brine left over.


----------



## ernurse28 (Nov 9, 2013)

Awesome! Thx again!


----------

